# My attempt at a Fake rock wall.



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

No where near as good as anyone else's I've seen on here, mainly because I'm useless at anything that involves art. It's pretty much a substrate as I've got a background (though I need to get one that covers the full length of the tank.










A twist to it is the underground hide/tunnel I've added in. She seems to like it and it's nice to see her out and about.










and a hole was cut in it for the water dish, which she also likes.










Anyway nothing special but thought I'd share, I think it looks better than paper towels- no matter how crap it is.:lol2:


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

looks cool, well done :no1:

im thinking about getting a leo, all these rock builds are great


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Looks brilliant and your right alot better than paper towels :no1:

I love the water bowl and underground hide idea too


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

ooo i like it  nice tunnel :no1:


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow Thats So Good! x


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

great looking build mate, well done.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

bet the leo loves that tunnel. looks awesum mate


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone.: victory:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG that is genius !!!!!! 
ive got some spare polystyrene  

after crestie build i may have to try it  
if u dont mind XD 

:no1:


----------



## chris83 (Mar 28, 2009)

:2thumb:Its very good mate. I think you should tell us exactly how you did it, we wont pinch your design:whistling2:


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

You've done a good job and I love the idea of the tunnel too.


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad (Feb 26, 2009)

looks good and love the underground hide with back entrance =]

adam.


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

Well done :2thumb:, thats wicked.


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone again. 
How I did is pretty much how everyone else does it- just cut out a tunnel like structure unerneath it is all. I just used a thick peice so it had head room- the warm hide is lowered down onto the heat mat so hse can get more heat if she needs it.


----------

